# Just another day in paradise



## Chief Schuh (Dec 20, 2009)

After spending the last 2 days walking through 8 inches of snow on my mail route, I thought i would post a report for Friday the 22. Sorry it's late and no pics but it wasn't bad. We were at the East access at the Perdido Key state beach for about 2 hours in the afternoon. In the first half hour I caught 2 fairly large hardheads, then my big surf rod went off. After 10 or 15 seconds it broke off (50 # power pro with a 30 # fluoro leader). I no sooner got my big rod rerigged when I had another big strike and this one straightened out my #2 stainless hook. :banghead I really wish I could have just seen these fish. Finally, my short rod went off and even though my reel fell apart I managed to land a 26" pompano which we had for dinner (delicious) that night. The only bait used was fresh shrimp.

This may seem like a dumb question (especially since I caught hundreds of them when I was stationed in New Orleans) but can you eat hardheads? Appreciate any input.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

26" Pompano? Wow, that's a beast. Did you weigh it?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the madness and thank you fora greatreport...That pomp must have been a monster at 26" and to answer your question, hardhead catfish are not good to eat but make excellent Cobia bait.

Jimmy


----------



## unibober (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a friend from Austria that came and camped at Fort Pickens every year before Ivan. He and his wife would catch as many hardheads as they could while they were here. When I asked him why one day he brought out a big jar of grey stuff. As he opened it he told me that is was pickled catfish. Not afraid to try it I did. GROSS GROSS GROSS! Not something fit to eat in my opinion. They would fill 20-30 jars and stash them in their RV for the rest of their trip around the states. Id rather eat a Croc strap.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Dand man a 26" POMP and you didn't weight it or even get a pic!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead

You will probably never ever get another that big in your life and very few people ever will for that matter!!!:doh


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Team Bloody Waters (1/31/2010)*Dand man a 26" POMP and you didn't weight it or even get a pic!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably never ever get another that big in your life and very few people ever will for that matter!!!:doh




+1.... you sure it was a pomp? Thats freaking huge man. That should be immortalized in pics


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

One lucky son of a gun if you caught a 26in pompano. Not sure I believe that without a pic but hey you never know. I once saw a guy with a 22 in one down at veterans beach, and it was a beast! Biggest I ever got was a 17 in. Here's a a link to my report today, it was a decent tide coming in this evening, I may go out again tomorrow. 



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic514332-17-1.aspx


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *tofer (1/31/2010)*One lucky son of a gun if you caught a 26in pompano. Not sure I believe that without a pic but hey you never know. I once saw a guy with a 22 in one down at veterans beach, and it was a beast! Biggest I ever got was a 17 in. Here's a a link to my report today, it was a decent tide coming in this evening, I may go out again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic514332-17-1.aspx




Seems to good to be true, and probably is. Ive heard permit are found up here from time to time



> The Florida pompano, Trachinotus carolinus, reaches about 45 cm (18 inches) and 1.5 kg (three pounds), while the permit, Trachinotus falcatus reaches about 90 cm (three feet) and more than 14 kg (thirty pounds plus)




There is a big difference between 26 inches and 18. Im sure 19 and 20 inchers are caught from time to time, but 26 inches just blows the doors right off everything Ive ever seen posted on this forum


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you know thatPomps are supposed to be measured at the fork? Even if it was measured down the tail that would be a stud 18-20 inch pomp, which seems more likely.


----------



## Chief Schuh (Dec 20, 2009)

Didn't know about measuring to the fork but am positive it was a pomp. Had the yellow belly. I knew it was the biggest I have ever caught. Next time will be sure to post pics. Thanks for the input on the hardheads. I was pretty sure they were inedible when even the herons give you a dirty look when you try to feed them the small ones


----------

